# Amazing Argentinian Narrow Gauge



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at some truly amazing shots of Argentinian narrow gauge in the Andes 

http://narrowgaugememories.com/v/aroundworld/latinamerica/belgranoc14paxcar1000.jpg.html 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. It's like the old West lives again!


----------

